# מחיר מנה חוות אלנבי



## odeliab9 (30/7/12)

מחיר מנה חוות אלנבי 
שלום! הציעו לנו חבילה דרך איזיווד בחוות אלנבי בפברואר 65000 ל-200 איש, כולל מאפרת ושיער, דיג'יי וצלם סטילס אחד. ראיתי באתרים אחרים שמנעד המחירים של חוות אלנבי רחב וניתן להתמקח למחיר סביר למרות שלמקום יש שם של מקום יקר. באיזיווד לא מוכנים להגיד לי כמה כל דבר עולה ואין לי למה להשוות בעצם, כדי לדעת אם זו העסקה הכי משתלמת שיכלתי להשיג או לא. אנחנו מתלבטים מה לעשות. מישהו התחתן בחוות אלנבי ויודע אם זה סביר או לא?
תודה


----------



## miss buttons (31/7/12)

סביר פלוס פלוס.


----------



## Bladayada (31/7/12)

חברה שלי התחתנה שם... 
היא התחתנה באוגוסט ועלה לה הרבה יותר רק על המנה בלי הדיג'יי, צלם, איפור שיער... והיו להם פחות אורחים


----------

